# Godspeed coilovers for gen2 cruze sedan and hatchback??



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried searching the forum for references to this company, but found none, although that doesn't mean there aren't any though. If you want to see if there are more, go to this thread for the Gen I's and Google the brands as there are many.

ULTIMATE Cruze Coilover Thread


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I spoke with live chat, and confirmed they fit the 17, and the hatch. 

https://bcracingcoilovers.com/colle...rolet-cruze-bc-racing-suspension-br-coilovers

Also: 2017 Cruze Hatch – Elite Cruzes


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Saw these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

